# The right way of mounting devfs with sysutils/qjail ?



## tbyte (Jun 7, 2013)

What is the proper way of mounting and configuring devfs when using sysutils/qjail? As far as I can see there is no mounted /dev inside the running jail. And there is no mentioning of it in the qjail man page either?

Regards.

PS: Failed to mention that it's 9.1-STABLE #2 r251494: Fri Jun  7 18:35:33 EEST 2013.


----------



## tbyte (Jun 7, 2013)

I made it work by adding 

```
echo "mount.devfs         =  1;"
```
to the build_config_def() function in /usr/local/bin/qjail. But I don't think that it's exactly "the right way".


----------

